# The Coop finally finished



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Finally converted the shed into a coop and I think the six hens are happy


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I love it. Great coop and a nice little flock.
Congratulations!

Good luck!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a nice looking mixed flock! Bet they're loving their new digs!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool, nice looking coop that, and a healthy looking flock as well.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great, and a great use of outdoor space, hopefully afte the garden is done for the summer, the girls will get to help with the cleanup.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Wonderful!! I can't wait for ours to be finished too!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2013)

That is a nice looking coop and what a clever way to use storage bins as nest boxes! My only concern is that your upper roosts appear to be directly over the lower ones, so you may end up with hens pooping on each other during the night. They are customarily staggering so that there's about 18" of lateral space as well as 18" of vertical space between the roosts. This prevents the pooping issue and provides an easy way for the hens to hop from roost to roost.


----------



## tbakko (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks great, good lookin girls, hopefully we will have ours done sometime next week. GOOD JOB


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good looking coop and ladies love it


----------

